# Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo Cigar Review - very good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This sits right up with the vintages, and under the decade. I love the mixture of flavors, i tasted some cherry in there. Great burn and draw, as...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo Cigar Review - very good


----------

